
Startups Wiki: Ask YC Archive - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive
======
epi0Bauqu
I was keeping a list of these, and I just decided to make it public and build
it out a bit. If you have additions/deletions/organization ideas, you can edit
it, or just put them on the comment page:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Comments_on_Ask_...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Comments_on_Ask_YC_Archive)

------
iamdave
Great work, this should really help out newer members, especially if we can
get a link up in the navigation bar.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I agree that something like that (a link or a page of links) would be useful
to new users (and old). There are other services like HackrTrackr and searchyc
that would be useful to link to as well. I can't speak for the others, but I,
for one, plan to maintain this page.

------
edw519
Wow, great work!

I even found some posts I made over 180 days ago.

Amazing how much smarter I got in 6 months.

------
SwellJoe
I admire the "no style" style. A touch of good typography, and it turns out
very pleasant to read.

------
ericb
So weird... I was thinking of this very idea about an hour ago, but decided I
didn't have time to implement it. Very nice implementation! The conversation
here is valuable enough to save and annotate...

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yeah, I had been thinking of doing it since first using the site and noticing
the repetition in questions and lack of great search. Search has improved, but
I still was finding it difficult to quickly find the quality discussions on a
given topic. So I finally decided to just do it (and finish it today). I have
grander plans for the Startups Wiki in general, but those will have to wait
for another day...

------
dangoldin
+1. Thanks for the effort. For newer members like myself this definitely helps
- which also helps the older members since I am not reposting.

------
prakash
Wow! How long did it take to do this manually?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Well, I've been saving posts for a while, so that part I'm unclear on. The
organization/building out part: ~8 hours. <http://ask.searchyc.com> helped a
lot.

~~~
chengmi
Great resource! Hope you don't mind, we added a link to your wiki on
<http://ask.searchyc.com>

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Np. I put a link to <http://ask.searchyc.com> where it said "Ask YC".

------
ROFISH
Why is there are Rails and a RoR section, they're the same thing. (Are there
not any pure Ruby questions on YC too?)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
My bad. Fixed. I must have switched the name mid way through, and didn't
realize when cleaning it up. (Yes, I know they are the same thing.)

There is a Ruby vs Lisp q under X vs Y
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=98227>). Otherwise, I didn't see any
pure Ruby questions. But if you have some saved, I'd be happy to add them. Or
you can.

------
fallentimes
Gabriel, this is a gold mine - thank you.

------
omfut
Thats awesome. You have done a great service to all the hackers here in YC.
Great work. Thanks.

------
spencerfry
Everyone has already said this, but I want to give you my own thanks. Cheers
to you, sir!

------
wumi
you know, what good will this do if new users don't see this when coming to
the site?

------
tjweir
+1 Awesome. Thanks for your effort, this is an excellent resource.

------
lux
Wow, thanks! That's a great list!

------
t0pj
Simply awesome. Great job!

------
Frocer
This is awesome, thanks!

------
raju
Great job sir. Thanks!

------
thomasswift
Cheers!!!

------
agentbleu
great idea

